# Daughter has started sucking her hands



## smurff

Hi, my 4yr old daughter has learning difficulties, sensory issues, globally delayed with poss autism. I noticed today she has started to suck her hands and arms, she has little patches on both hands where she's sucked so much little blood spots has appeared and also a couple on her arms. She's never done this b4, I'm wondering if it's cause she's bored. She goes to a special school that's amazing and she always doing new things and she loves going there, but it's half term with bad weather so she's been stuck indoors. Anyone else experience their children doing this?


----------



## lusterleaf

It is definitely a sensory issue. My son has a biting/chewing issue and has been ruining his shirts by biting holes through the collar, people have suggested buying chewelry to help, we will see how it goes. Does your daughter have an OT that you can talk to that can help give some suggestions?


----------



## gemstone

smurff said:


> Hi, my 4yr old daughter has learning difficulties, sensory issues, globally delayed with poss autism. I noticed today she has started to suck her hands and arms, she has little patches on both hands where she's sucked so much little blood spots has appeared and also a couple on her arms. She's never done this b4, I'm wondering if it's cause she's bored. She goes to a special school that's amazing and she always doing new things and she loves going there, but it's half term with bad weather so she's been stuck indoors. Anyone else experience their children doing this?

Hi there, might seem strange to ask. But have you had a diagnosis? Just they have said my daughter might have Rett syndrome. It carries a lot of the same symptoms as gdd & autism. They also have a lot to do with their hands in their mouth, biting,chewing etc.. 
might be worth bring it up to the paediatrician x


----------

